# Yorkshire Terrier breeders



## elenasm (Dec 18, 2010)

Can anyone recommend well known Kennels for Yorkshire Terrier. I am looking for a show quality male pup/young adult. 
many thanks in advance
elena


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Try the Millionbells kennel , the ladys name is Anita Aveline and am sure she has a litter already available


----------



## elenasm (Dec 18, 2010)

thank you very much


----------

